# Craigslist - Gotta be quick!



## wshort (Aug 21, 2007)

Thought I would share this and see if others have found great deals on Craigslist.

A guy posted on CL this morning that he had (3) sections of Douglas Fir that were 8" x 8" x 6'. They were left over from a remodel project and he just wanted them gone, as in FREE. Of course, I was late to the draw. He said that someone had called within 2-minutes of the posting, and had picked them up within 20-minutes.

Just curious if others watch CL for deals on recovered lumber.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello Wayne

Craigslist is my links on the top of my browser, right along with ebay, lumberjocks, amazon, yahoo, msnbc, imdb etc.

I check craigslist everday, looking in the materials and tool sections. I see lots of really good deals but have yet acted on them, mostly because they are for tools I already have or are too big to get into my basement shop.

Check out the materials list in Hawaii. Look for KOA. Have yet to contact anyone for a mail order deal, but it is tempting.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

when i was looking for my shopsmith last spring i frequently checked it…almost went with a couple different machines when a newer one popped up on e-bay…but it seems like a good place…but you have to check frequently…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. Trying to talk myself out of an old Delta RAS this morning. Good thing I do not have any room in my shop.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/412841034.html


----------



## Allen (Apr 3, 2007)

Some of the great tool deals I've found on Craigslist around my area (Cincinnati)...
All were in great shape, well cared for by people who were willing to let me test drive>

Jet dust collector - $50
Delta "BOSS" benchtop oscillating spindle sander - $60
Freud biscuit joiner - $25!
Also picked up a dozen parallel cabinet clamps and a box full of "f" clamps of varying sizes, all Jorgenson, for $30.

Love Craigslist and love woodworkers who care for their tools and are willing to pass along their goodies at a nice price to younger, less equipped woodworkers such as myself.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I check it twice a day. The Boston area has a number of sub-areas on the south shore I check and I also check the Providence RI listings as well. I get all kinds of things, not just tools. I have gotten a lot of landscaping materials for my daughter for free.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I missed out by one day getting a like new 20" Delta bandsaw for $750!

Oh, well.


----------



## wshort (Aug 21, 2007)

Paid off for me today. Picked up a Ridgid 13" Planner for $150.


----------



## jstewart (Mar 14, 2007)

I decided to check the tools category today. Somebody posted a brand new, in the box, Jet 12" planer for $100! Even if it's missing the blades, that's a steal. I immediately called. The guy had already sold it.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Waiting to hear if there are any more free pear logs from a local Craigs-Lister.
Constantly looking for free wood, old furniture etc.
Had to pass regrettably on a DeWalt Lunchbox planer for $150. Ouch.


----------



## Trev_Batstone (Jul 29, 2011)

I check CL a few times a day, and just 2 days ago I got a deal on 1"x12"x7' pine boards for $4 per board, so I bought a half dozen boards, but he has lots more and lives close by, so I might pick up some more.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I watch Craig's list and Ebay all the time. I have bought much of my shop machinery on Ebay. I have bought items on Craig's list too. I have often told people to watch these sites for great deals on tools. You can even find new equipment for much less than at a store if you know your prices.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've used CL for buy and sell many times; a great resource to say the least. Up to the user to watch out for the bottom feeders tho…


----------



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

I've bought many of my shop tools from Craigslist withing the last 6 months. I have gotten great deals because most times I am the first one to call. I was able to do that because of an app on my phone. You put in filters like "Woodworking" or "tools" or "Jointer" etc. Then as soon as something is posted I know about it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok I was eventually bound to ask how does this Craigslist work and also is it a goer in Scotland especially the West coast Argyll. to be precise LOL I need to know now you've eventually wetted my apetite for all things tool related . ?Alistair


----------

